# Guiness world record?



## d4m4s74 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello world
I'm in a fraternity which is quite low on members, and we want to get some attention

So today during a meeting someone proposed getting in the guiness book of world records. Later someone said we have a cube dude, maybe we can set a cubing record.

The easiest to do is setting the record of most people solving the cube at the same time.

My question, is such a record already set, what is the record and is it doable?
Also, what's the best way to do it?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 28, 2008)

Cue a lot of cubers ranting GWR...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 28, 2008)

That record will be set in December, you can sign up to be there and participate somewhere... lemme find the link and edit my post...

EDIT:http://www.discoverycube.org/programs.aspx?q=90


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 28, 2008)

There was an event like that at US nationals. Did they set a record there because I took part in that but I never found out whether we set a record or not.


----------



## Ton (Nov 28, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> That record will be set in December, you can sign up to be there and participate somewhere... lemme find the link and edit my post...
> 
> EDIT:http://www.discoverycube.org/programs.aspx?q=90


Some facts

Probably the biggest regional Cube-A-Thon qualification round took place at Six Flags on 3 Oct 1981, 2,000 contestants and 4,000 spectators watch four intensive rounds. Jeffrey Varansano won this event, with an U.S. record of 24.67 sec.

I am not sure how they will define solved the cube at the same time, but it would be hard to beat the 2000 cubers who solved the cube at the same time in 1981. 

So question , what will be the goal of the record? I consider it a record as there are more than 2000....must be at least 214 to beat the WCA record for most competitors in a competition


----------



## blade740 (Nov 28, 2008)

The guinness approved world record is somewhere around 75, set at US nationals. The discovery science event is planning to beat that this year.


----------



## mazei (Nov 28, 2008)

I wish I can go.


----------



## joey (Nov 28, 2008)

It's funny how the GWR, will probably be a lot lower than the WCA WR.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 28, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> Also, what's the best way to do it?


Buy a lot of cubes, hand them to as many people, make them all do one turn at your command, then make them all undo their turn at your command.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 28, 2008)

if the guiness world record is 75 it can be done

after discovery it will be very difficult


the record would be "most people TRYING to solve the cube at the same time" or "most people FAILING to solve the cube at the same time"
their choice


----------



## Stefan (Nov 28, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> "most people TRYING to solve the cube at the same time" or "most people FAILING to solve the cube at the same time"



That was most likely at some point of time during the early 1980s when millions of people cubed at the same time.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 28, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> ...
> The easiest to do is setting the record of most people solving the cube at the same time.
> 
> My question, is such a record already set, what is the record and is it doable?
> Also, what's the best way to do it?





StefanPochmann said:


> Buy a lot of cubes, hand them to as many people, make them all do one turn at your command, then make them all undo their turn at your command.


I don't know the Guinness definition for "at the same time", but this would be indeed the best way to do it.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 28, 2008)

I could also just ship a rubik's cube to everyone in this country and give the sexy move tut some airtime


----------



## Feanaro (Nov 28, 2008)

You could also make a "chain". Teach a friend how to solve very basically, then tell him to teach two friends, and have him tell those two friends too tell two friends and so on and so forth, finally get them all together and set your world record.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 2, 2008)

Would mirror OH count as 2 cubes? The record is "most cubes being solved at once", right? so then, you only need half the people, as long as they can do OH without dropping the cube. No one ever said you need to be a decent speed, so you could get people who just learned as well. (ex. spectators who came early could be shown how to solve, w/ an alg sheet in front of them while solving)


----------



## MistArts (Dec 2, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Would mirror OH count as 2 cubes? The record is "most cubes being solved at once", right? so then, you only need half the people, as long as they can do OH without dropping the cube. No one ever said you need to be a decent speed, so you could get people who just learned as well. (ex. spectators who came early could be shown how to solve, w/ an alg sheet in front of them while solving)



Add feet in...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 3, 2008)

I checked with the guiness book, and it's probably impossible to break the record before "discoverycube" record is set
is there a record on longest 1 person speedsolving (any twisty puzzle) session?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 3, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> I checked with the guiness book, and it's probably impossible to break the record before "discoverycube" record is set
> is there a record on longest 1 person speedsolving (any twisty puzzle) session?



Derrick Eide- 46 hours, 23 minutes, 18 seconds


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 3, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > I checked with the guiness book, and it's probably impossible to break the record before "discoverycube" record is set
> ...


wow, it's easier then most solves, but still, that's a long time

I'll discuss it with the group (it's totally doable, my sleep deprivation record is slightly above 50 hours)


----------



## joey (Dec 3, 2008)

Really? Whn did derrick do that?


----------

